# MS Outlook issue



## greyhawk271 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello,

I am having an issue with MS Outlook (Office XP/2003 edition). Whenever Outlook is opened, as well as each time I change to a different folder (Deleted Items, Sent, etc) I get a File Download - Security Warning box that pops up. It is always a file called "mso**.tmp" where the ** is either a couple of numbers or a combo of a letter and number. I have never encountered this and haven't found much on google about it. Has anyone seen anything similar or have any ideas? 

Thanks so much for any help you can give.

Edit: This is on a Windows XP machine.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Help>Detect and Repair. Do this for both Outlook and Word since Outlook uses Word to compose and .mso is an extension used by Word.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Is outlook configured for POP3 or IMAP?


----------



## greyhawk271 (Aug 11, 2011)

Outlook is configured for MS Exchange.
I tried the Detect and Repair, but I'm still having the same issue.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Check out this MS article: Customizing the Outlook Security Features Administrative Package - Office XP Resource Kit - Office.com


----------

